# BLIP FEST NYC Announced



## Esopus the Dragon (Aug 31, 2009)

dec 17th, 18th and 19th.

I feel a clear need to mention this here. Furs and chip music are perfect together. Chip music is a common genre in FA music. Furs are fans of established mainstays Bit Shifter and Glomag. There's only been an international elevation of the chip community like Blip for three years, in the documentation on the Web, but it's grown the ranks remarkably fast. I think it's well past time seeing some make it to New York City for the three days, even attend now famous after parties. :mrgreen:

Blip 08 report


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Sep 12, 2009)

Exciting news...

Blip 09 is going to be all ages every night, happening at The Bell House, Brooklyn, NY.

Blip 08 videos


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 12, 2009)

FFFFFUCK I WANT TO GO


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 12, 2009)

i should figure how to play a slot there


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Sep 29, 2009)

tickets on sale now!

blipfest 09 places to stay


----------



## Jelly (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, man.


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Oct 20, 2009)

partial lineup!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2009)

Blipfest, as in, that lame Blip website that kinda fails at being Last.Fm, or Pandora?


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Oct 20, 2009)

Has no relation to Blip.fm. 

Check this video out:

BLIP FESTIVAL: REFORMAT THE PLANET trailer

It is a three-day festival breaking the limitations of low-bit computing hardware like Atari 2600, Commodore 64, Nintendo Game Boy, and Nintendo Entertainment System. It has musical performances, visualists, after-parties, screenings and workshops. It's been an unforgettable experience year after year, and will definately be the same this year.


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Blip Festival is looking for help, and will reward anyone who kicks some fundraising into their festival.

the peoples fund to support blip festival


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 27, 2009)

:E to be a bother again-

They announced it without even having all the money to run it ?

Oh yeah, we'll be having it from Dec 17-19...

(*whisper* if we get enough donations, that is)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 27, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> They announced it without even having all the money to run it ?



Did you even read the site, or just jump right to whatever conclusion you wanted to make? It clearly says:



> However the same economic forces that are making fund-raising difficult for other organizations have affected the Blip Festival as well, and a significant grant we have traditionally received supporting previous festivals is not available to us this year.



They didn't know they weren't going to have the money when they first planned it. They were expecting the grant.


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Nov 7, 2009)

Blip Festival 2009 have hit their Kickstarter goal in 20 days! Awesome! Blip Festival funded and still with 3 more weeks to raise more money!

the peoples fund to support blip festival


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Just announced!

NEW VJs The C-Men, Rosa Menkmen, No Carrier!

NEW musicians minusbaby, Silent Requiem, David Sugar!

http://www.blipfestival.org/


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Dec 14, 2009)

There was a contest to make a viral video for Blip Festival 2009. Here are some of the entries.

The best, in my opinion:

Adamgetsawesome - The Blip Festival 2009 - Morning After:

http://vimeo.com/8104074

All entries were sweet, check them all out!

AMOSTV - Blip Fest 2009 â€” AK47bit:

http://vimeo.com/7920612

Sparkyboy - The Blip Festival 2009 - Reason to attend:

http://vimeo.com/8122658

lloydsoldout - The Blip Festival 2009 - Sock Drawer

http://vimeo.com/8088281

Kiken Corporation (å±é™ºä¼šç¤¾) - Blip Festival 2009:

http://vimeo.com/8128868

Dragon's Special Award goes to AMOSTV â€” Blip Fest 2009 - Bright Lights:

http://vimeo.com/8083397


----------

